# Pigeon with plain blue leg ring



## Stephie_64 (Aug 18, 2013)

This morning a pigeon with a blue leg band landed in my garden in North Manchester UK. It made no attempt to fly away and appeared slightly ruffled. Because we own a cat I thought it better to contain the bird to rest it, I also gave it some food and grain. The blue band is plain and has no identification on it at all so I have been surfing the internet in an attempt to find answers? is there anyone who can help me find out what the plain blue ring means please?


----------



## RockPigeon<3er (Aug 2, 2012)

Could have had a number that faded away, or a pigeon fancier who just used the bands to tell male from female (so its probably a boy)
I'd say, put an ad up for a missing pigeon, or a pigeon in need of rehoming, otherwise I'd build a little aviary / get a cage for your new friend!


----------



## Stephie_64 (Aug 18, 2013)

*Thank you*

Thank you for that information. I will put an add up and failing that I will build him a new home.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you do keep him, getting him a mate would be nice. Otherwise, it would be a pretty lonely existence.


----------

